# Just got 3 new rental units in Orlando Fl at Orange Lake Spend 4th of July watching Disney Fireworks



## cassvilleokie (Jun 14, 2018)

Have a 2 Bedroom Ck in June 29th -- Ck Out July 6th Orange Lake West Village $700

Have 2- 2 Bedroom At Orange Lake West 1 Ck in Saturday July 21 -- Ck out July 28th  $700
                                                            1 Ck in Sunday July 22 -- Ck out July 29th    $700

Please respond here for more info, Orange Lake West Orlando Florida, great location for families to stay while hitting the Parks at Disney World, MGM, Beaches, all the fun stuff as well as many pools, lazy rivers, 80+ acre lake on the property, many other activities to hang out. 

https://members.holidayinnclub.com/explore-our-resorts/orange-lake-resort/west-village

Thanks  
BP


----------



## ibe555666 (Jun 15, 2018)

any river island???  late july?


----------



## cassvilleokie (Jun 15, 2018)

I will check for you getting booked up any particular dates



ibe555666 said:


> any river island???  late july?


----------



## cassvilleokie (Jun 15, 2018)

ibe555666 said:


> any river island???  late july?


Nothing at river island  West 2bd 21 7 nights    east 7 nights  north 7 night
28th  East village 3 bed 28 7 night  east 2bd 7 night   north 2 bd 7 nights


----------



## cassvilleokie (Jun 15, 2018)

*Orange Lake Resort - River Island*
*Pool View - 2 Bedroom *
Max Occupancy: 8

Date: Saturday 08/11/2018 - Saturday 08/18/2018

*Orange Lake Resort - East Village*
*3 Bedroom *
Max Occupancy: 12

Date: Saturday 08/11/2018 - Saturday 08/18/2018

*Orange Lake Resort - West Village   Or North Village*
*2 Bedroom*
Max Occupancy:8

Date: Saturday 08/11/2018 - Saturday 08/18/2018


----------



## Jgrace1 (Jun 18, 2018)

I will take the July 4th week!


----------



## cassvilleokie (Jun 20, 2018)

Jgrace1 said:


> I will take the July 4th week!


Rented Have Fun


----------

